# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Movies featuring loners, phobics, depressed, and emotionally broken people.

## grimmnaux

Being a loner, I love to look for movies which feature characters who are lonely or are loners. I know some of you seek out movies like that too. So for our benefit, I have compiled this list. I am yet to watch many movies listed below. Please leave a comment if you remember any other movies fitting the title of the thread.

1) *The Art of Getting By (2011)*

George, a lonely and fatalistic teen who's made it all the way to his senior year without ever having done a real day of work, is befriended by Sally, a popular but complicated girl who recognizes in him a kindred spirit. 

2)* Bunny and the Bull (2009)*

Stephen has agoraphobia and, in the flat he won't leave, meticulously labels and stores everything...he takes an imaginary road trip inside his apartment, based on mementos and memories of a European trek from years before. 

3) *May (2002)*

Psychological horror about a lonely young woman traumatized by a difficult childhood, and her increasingly desperate attempts to connect with the people around her. One of my absolutely favorite horror movies! 

4) *Wristcutters: A Love Story (2006)*

Zia is depressed after breaking up with his girlfriend, Desiree. He slashes his wrists and goes to a strange afterlife way station that has been reserved for people who have committed suicide. Tom Waits is in the movie! 

5) *Speak (2004)*

After a blurred trauma over the summer, Melinda enters high school a selective mute. Struggling with school, friends, and family, she tells the dark tale of her experiences, and why she has chosen not to speak. I liked Kristen Stewart in this movie; she suits the role to the T and has delivered a convincing performance.

6) *Igby Goes Down (2002)*

Igby Goes Down is a personal tale about a 17 year old misfit boy who copes with his mother's cancer and his father's insanity by pursuing relationships with older women. Truly an intellectual, Igby is a modern day Holden Caulfield, and the world he lives in is far removed from the high standards of expectation he holds for it........ This movie is one of the most 'intense' movies I've ever seen. It left me numb after watching it. It's bleak as fuck.

7) *Somewhere Tonight (2011)*

Somewhere Tonight is an urban fable that tells the story of two lonely New Yorkers trying to find companionship over an adult chat phone line. 

 :8):  *Mary and Max (2009)*

A tale of friendship between two unlikely pen pals: Mary, a lonely, eight-year-old girl living in the suburbs of Melbourne, and Max, a forty-four-year old, severely obese man living in New York. .......... This movie made me bawl, it really did.  ::(: 

9) *Punch-Drunk Love (2002)*

A psychologically troubled novelty supplier is nudged into a romance with an English woman, all the while being extorted by a phone-sex line run by a crooked mattress salesman, and purchasing stunning amounts of pudding...... I'm not a fan of Adam Sandler, nor a fan of 'romantic' movies, yet I loved this movie.  It's quirky and funny.

10) *He Was a Quiet Man (2007)*

An office worker - who is a loner - inadvertently becomes a hero after he saves a woman's life. 

11) *One Hour Photo (2002)*

Middle aged Sy works as a technician at a one hour photo lab..Sy is a lonely man, never having had any friends. He knows much about his customers through the photographs they have developed..he becomes obsessed with a young suburban family......Robin Williams can do everything!

12) * Paris, Texas (1984)*

A man wanders out of the desert not knowing who he is. His brother finds him, and helps to pull his memory back of the life he led before he walked out on his wife and son four years before. As his memory returns, he makes contact with various people from his past. 

13) *Elling (2001)*

When his mother, who has sheltered him his entire 40 years, dies, Elling, a sensitive, would-be poet, is sent to live in a state institution. 

14) *Adam (2009)*

Adam, a lonely man with Asperger's Syndrome, develops a relationship with his upstairs neighbor, Beth. 

15) *The Shape of Things (2003)*

Quiet, unassuming Adam is changing in a major way, thanks to his new girlfriend, art student Evelyn. Adam's friends are a little freaked by the transformation. 

16) *Karthik Calling Karthik (2010)*

A much abused loner achieves success, and even wins the heart of his gorgeous co-worker, after getting early morning mysterious phone calls from someone.....I loved this Bollywood movie. Even though there are songs in it, I'm just glad that a good movie came out from my country. lol.

17) *Eagle vs Shark (2007)*

Eagle vs Shark is the tale of two socially awkward misfits and the strange ways they try to find love; through revenge on high-school bullies, burgers, and video games. 

1 :8):  *Phoebe in Wonderland (200*

The fantastical tale of a little girl who won't - or can't - follow the rules. Confounded by her clashes with the rule-obsessed world around her, Phoebe seeks enlightenment from her unconventional drama teacher, as her brilliant but anguished mother begins to worry for her daughter's health. 

19) *At Home by Myself... with You (2009)*

A multi phobia-plagued single woman who hasn't left her apartment in six years finds her carefully organized existence disrupted by her hot new 'on-the-go' neighbor. 

20) *Chocolate (200*

An autistic girl with powerful martial art skills looks to settle her ailing mother's debts by seeking out the ruthless gangs that owe her family money. 

21) *Henry Fool (1997)*

Socially inept garbage man Simon is befriended by Henry Fool, a witty roguish, but talent-less novelist. Henry opens a magical world of literature to Simon..

22) *Good Dick (200*

A look at the relationship between a lonely introverted girl and a young video store clerk vying for her attention. 

23) *Me and You and Everyone We Know (2005)*

A lonely shoe salesman and an eccentric performance artist struggle to connect in this unique take on contemporary life. 

24) *Niagara, Niagara (1997)*

An outsider and a young woman plagued by Tourette's syndrome meet and together journey to Canada. ....... I want to watch this movie, but can't find it anywhere  ::(: 

25) *It's Kind of a Funny Story (2010)*

A clinically depressed teenager gets a new start after he checks himself into an adult psychiatric ward. 

26) *Martha Marcy May Marlene (2011)*

Haunted by painful memories and increasing paranoia, a damaged woman struggles to re-assimilate with her family after fleeing an abusive cult. 

27) *A Beautiful Mind (2001)*

After a brilliant but asocial mathematician accepts secret work in cryptography, his life takes a turn to the nightmarish.

2 :8):  *Copycat (1995)*

An agoraphobic psychologist and a female detective must work together to take down a serial killer who copies serial killers from the past. 

29) *Matchstick Men (2003)*

A phobic con artist and his protÃ©gÃ© are on the verge of pulling off a lucrative swindle when the former's teenage daughter arrives unexpectedly. ......... Nicholas Cage is brilliant in this movie!

----------


## Yossarian

Falling Down(1993)

----------


## Fallen18

It's kind of a funny story and speak I recognize. 

You should add girl interrupted to this list! I mean it's kind of negative/triggering so I'm not sure if some people should watch it. :/ but the acting is pretty good. 

Summary-
Susanna is depressed and directionless after finishing high school in the late 1960's. A suicide attempt lands her in Claymore, a mental institution. She befriends the band of troubled women in her ward (Georgina the pathological liar, the sexually abused Daisy, the burn victim Polly) but falls under the hypnotic sway of Lisa, the wildest and most hardened of the bunch. Will Susanna "drop anchor" at Claymore and perpetually act out like Lisa, or will she finally pull her mind together and leave institutional life behind?

----------


## Koalafan

Eternal Sunshine of the spotless mind :-)

----------


## SmileyFace

> 11) One Hour Photo (2002)
> 
> Middle aged Sy works as a technician at a one hour photo lab..Sy is a lonely man, never having had any friends. He knows much about his customers through the photographs they have developed..he becomes obsessed with a young suburban family......Robin Williams can do everything!



omg I saw this movie about 2-3 yrs ago. I guess I was looking for a movie I hadn't seen before and thought this one seemed interesting. One of the best films I've seen. It wasn't Oscars material but it was still a pretty good thriller. Robin Williams was excellent in his role.

----------


## Dill

Copycat is a great one with agoraphobia

----------


## onawheel

Home Room
Wild Tigers I Have Known
The Tracey Fragments
XXY
Powder
That Was Then... This Is Now
Little Criminals

----------


## WintersTale

Matchstick Men...one of the best movies I've ever seen.

----------


## Hannahstrange

I like all the random smiley faces mixed in with the titles.. Especially the guy with the cool sunglasses.

 ::

----------


## WineKitty

Rid of Me.   Great movie I just saw recently on Netflix.

----------


## Coffee

> 11) *One Hour Photo (2002)*
> 
> Middle aged Sy works as a technician at a one hour photo lab..Sy is a lonely man, never having had any friends. He knows much about his customers through the photographs they have developed..he becomes obsessed with a young suburban family......Robin Williams can do everything!
> .



I just watched this today and it was really weird. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but it's definitely something different.





> Copycat is a great one with agoraphobia



One of my favourite movies, if not my absolute favourite.





> Matchstick Men...one of the best movies I've ever seen.



This was a good one, too. I don't remember a lot about it but I do remember it was kind of sad.

----------


## grimmnaux

Lots of movie recommendations! I like that! Going to check out Matchstick Men and  Copycat. Girl Interrupted seems interesting, but it's based on a book, and I generally avoid watching the movie before I have read the book it is based on. And later, if I have the time and the willingness to watch more movies like these, I'll check out the rest of films from my list as well as the movies you guys recommended.





> I like all the random smiley faces mixed in with the titles.. Especially the guy with the cool sunglasses.



Didn't realize the emoticons would appear!

----------


## grimmnaux

I watched 'Copycat' and 'Matchstick Men' today. Liked both of them  ::):

----------


## Coffee

> I watched 'Copycat' and 'Matchstick Men' today. Liked both of them



Nice! 

*Lars and the Real Girl (2007)*

A delusional young guy strikes up an unconventional relationship with a doll he finds on the Internet. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0805564/

*Ordinary People (1980)*

The accidental death of the older son of an affluent family deeply strains the relationships among the bitter mother, the good-natured father, and the guilt-ridden younger son. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0081283/

*One Flew Over The Cuckoos Nest (1975)*

Upon arriving at a mental institution, a brash rebel rallies the patients to take on the oppressive Nurse Ratched, a woman more dictator than nurse. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073486/
*
The Hours (2002)* 

The story of how the novel "Mrs. Dalloway" affects three generations of women, all of whom, in one way or another, have had to deal with suicide in their lives. (a little bit triggering) http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0274558/

----------


## Lost Control Again

*great choices everyone!* 

Into The Wild

----------


## L

I have seen some of them, others I shall watch but Mary and max is just fantastic

----------

